# epidural placement with no live birth?



## Amanda_Kentch (Dec 9, 2008)

One of our pts had an epidural placed for two days for a threatened abortion, on the last day the pt had a incomplete abortion needing a D&C which was done on the second day. The epidural was still placed and she had a MAC anesthesia. Can we charge seperately for the epidural being placed for 2 days or can we charge it with the D&C procedure?


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 10, 2008)

Was the epidural actually in place and running for two days?  If it was not infusing, and it was simply placed to be ready for the onset of labor, then I would consider billing only for the placement (62319 OR 62311 depending on documentation if lumbar).  Then, for the D&E - again was the epidural infusing?  If it was, confirm the mode of anesthesia.  I'm questioning why would patient need MAC when the epidural was available and running.  I would then bill the D&E ASA 01965 (CPT 59812) with D&E attendance time only. 

Julie, CPC


----------

